
National Radio Quiet Zone [US] - golfer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_National_Radio_Quiet_Zone
======
brudgers
Recent related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11748474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11748474)

